# Ebonite/Lexan(R) Piston Filler



## mototrev (Nov 23, 2013)

Just received a batch of Ebonie from the sub continent.
With my liking for windows in fountain pens I put together this piston filler.

The Lexan is 1/2" dia with a 23/64 bore.
So the thread are 1/2 26 tpi and 7/16 26 tpi
The nib is a Jowo
The piston is made from Delrin as is the bush.
Two O-rings on the piston for leak proof operation.
The clip is from: Indy-Pen-Dance. 




The piston assembly, showing the 2 O-rings making a seal in the barrel.
a small amount of pure silicon grease on them so the don't stick.




The pen assembled and ready for a fill and a test.




Of interest is the homemade adjustable tool for inserting the bush in the barrel. I made it 20yrs. ago it has replaceable blades so they can be change for a variety of applications. The width of the blades is adjustable so it suit 90% tasks.





The Jowo nib is very smooth fore a $3.00US nib
I added a band to the feed housing...just brass and spray on lacquer to stop it tarnishing.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 23, 2013)

I love all of the parts you have made - how did you get the Lexan so clear? The brass below the grip is a nice, bright touch, and the green ink ties it all together. 

Nice pen - and nice handwriting.


----------



## Penultimate (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful pen. Where did you get the nib?


----------

